# How to disable "Use the Web service to find the appropriate program"



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

if you are annoyed with this pointless popup then this trick is for you!

it allows you to get rid of *"Use the Web service to find the appropriate program"* and *"Select the program from a list"* for good 



> With the release of Windows XP SP1, the file association Web service was introduced. When a user attempts to open a file that does not have an application associated with the file type, you see the following message:
> 
> At this point, a user can select an application which resides on their local system, or use the default selection, which is to let Windows attempt to locate the appropriate program online. Instead of letting your users choose either of those two options, we are going to show you how to completely disable this Web service.
> 
> ...


source: http://www.gpanswers.com/faq/?id=11

I was actually about to post a question about this, but came across this in Google. so thanks to whoever posted this nice tip :up:


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

How is it annoying?


----------



## 2355738 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tstright said:


> How is it annoying?


because ever since I used XP I never actually used it and just had to click through it every time.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Seems to me, if the file association is unknown, you could possibly be spending more time guessing at what opened it.

I did find this MS link that applies to XP sp2 about how the Attachment Manager works and security issues:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/883260
that might be of interest.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

I always find that the web service can never find a program to open my unkown extensions, i always have to google it


----------



## Stiffex (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW thats a brilliant way to get rid of something that is totally useless and I think you would be hard pressed to actually find a living person that has actually been helped by that service.
Cant thank you enough Numbers, i`ve yearned to disable that service for a long time.


----------

